
Protect your assets and secure your loved ones when it matters the most - AnaMineva
https://www.dglegacy.com
======
AnaMineva
DGLegacy is a service through which, in the case of an unforeseen event
happening to you, people whom you designate as beneficiaries will be informed
about your assets and will be able to identify and locate them, thus
minimizing the chance of an unclaimed asset.

